# So Pissedd



## masad (Oct 11, 2007)

i am really really pissed off!!! i am soo pissed off that i wish i could kill him!!

sorry, this is just a rant but i think i deserve to blow smoke after what just happened!!

today is thrusday!! its weekend here.. me and my fiance have tomorrow off, so basically we spend whole nite chatting online..doing crazy stuff!!...




( we live in different countries)

but he is travelling tomorrow ..going to his grandmother's house..kinda far away!!and will be spending like 4-5 days..(because of Eid Holidays!!) anywz.. now ..today when he came online..he had his whole bunch of ******* cousins(unfortunately they are my couznz also as my fiance is my first cousin)..they were in his room

i said to kick them out!!

and how dare him..he replied..they are packing stuff..as we have to go tomorrow ..let them pack and then i'll tell them to go away

this soo pissed me off 

awwwwwwwwwwww... ******#@#@((#(#*#*#&amp;&amp;*@!*@*

i am soooooo maddd...

i didnt spend time with my friend as i thot he would be coming online and i rushed home..

but he cares more about those idiots 

and they were not even packing..idiotssss..

they were playing with laptops and mobiles..

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

i then said everything that i could think of..i told him that he was an ******* for saying this to me..if i could ditch people for him ..i expect him to do the same!!

and then i signed off!!

but i am soo pissed off!! i am soo angryyyyyyyyyyy!!

dunt i deserve the same attention..why does he have to be nice to everyone,, i know he wanted time for us,but why couldn't he just kick them out of his room when they were just messing around..

i will not speak to him..until he begs me to forgive him!!

some of you must think i am over reacting...but i think if i give him my un divided attention. i deserve the same!! its tit for tat!!

he cant expect to take everything and not give!!

IDIOT!! he is AN IDIOTTTTTTTT

i hate him noww..

i just hate him!!!

i even turned off my cell..i know he must have tried calling me but screw him!! i willnot speak to him now~!!

oki..done with ranting :-s


----------



## Andi (Oct 11, 2007)

IÂ´m in a long distance relationship as well (we live on different continents lol) and this has happened to us a couple of times. Althought I feel like it happens to me more than it happens to him.

I was annoyed/angry everytime, but I rarely told him cause I know he talks to me when heÂ´s alone and when his friends are there then heÂ´ll spend some time with them. He has his own life, and I have mine.

I remember I flipped out on him once or twice and told him he probably doesnÂ´t care for me as much as I care for him because IÂ´m always available for him. He was really hurt by that comment as it wasnÂ´t true.

Calm down a little bit. I know how hard these things get in a LDR. ThereÂ´s not much to do about it now, talk to each other when youÂ´ve both calmed down.


----------



## masad (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont tell him when i am upset because of this!!

but sometimes its too much!! i know he has a life(though its not that intesresting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

i told him today that i am not important to him as he is to me!! and heck ya!! it hurt him..i could se..because he had his webcam on!!

serves him ryt

i waited for whole day to be with him..i made my childhood friend angry because i would not stay with her ..wanted to rush home! and what does he tell me!!

screw him..

i deserve better than this!!

he will beg me to forgive him..otherwise he can kiss my ass!!

Andi,even now i am thinking of him!! but i am really hurt because if i can say someone to leave me alone because i will be spending time with my husband than he should do the same for me!!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 11, 2007)

If you don't mind my asking, how old are you??


----------



## masad (Oct 12, 2007)

22!!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 12, 2007)

Not to sound unknowledgable, but is it legal to marry your first cousin in France?

I'm pretty sure you can't do that in the United States, but maybe I'm wrong?!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 12, 2007)

If I read your rant correctly, it sounds like he was trying to make everyone happy - by talking to you and accompanying his/your relatives.

There's an old expression - you can't unring a bell.

If you flip out on him and show unreasonable anger toward him, you can't really take it back the next time you talk to him.

- whether you want to or not.

Men absolutely hate it when girls flip out and rage on them. To some it is a deal breaker. Another expression to ponder - you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.

Not trying to be critical - hope things work out


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not to sound unknowledgable, but is it legal to marry your first cousin in France?I'm pretty sure you can't do that in the United States, but maybe I'm wrong?!

I looked it up! lol.
In the US:

Quote:
Close blood relatives cannot marry, although in some states, first cousins can marry. Of the states that allow first cousins to marry, a few also require that one of the cousins no longer be able to conceive children. Source

The marriage of first cousins is legal in Europe.


----------



## luxotika (Oct 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I looked it up! lol.
In the US:

Source

The marriage of first cousins is legal in Europe.





I truly learn something new everyday. Thank you for looking it up!


----------



## masad (Oct 13, 2007)

hey ladies!!

this france thing..i chose randomly!!

i need to change this..everyone keeps getting confused!!





i live in Middle East!!

and its allowed in our religion to marry first cousin and even in our culture!!





Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If I read your rant correctly, it sounds like he was trying to make everyone happy - by talking to you and accompanying his/your relatives.
There's an old expression - you can't unring a bell.

If you flip out on him and show unreasonable anger toward him, you can't really take it back the next time you talk to him.

- whether you want to or not.

Men absolutely hate it when girls flip out and rage on them. To some it is a deal breaker. Another expression to ponder - you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar.

Not trying to be critical - hope things work out

i gave him priority!!! i stood up my best friend for him and he could not tell those idiots to go away!! he could have..he didnt wanted to!! he likes it or not, i really dont care now..i made sure he knows how i felt before siginning off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i know i am being *****y!! but sometimes its too much!! i keep ignoring stuff but....

he knows its his fault!! and it is!!

maybe it s not such a big deal..but i ignored it few times before!!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Long distance relationships are very hard on everyone


----------



## mahreez (Oct 29, 2007)

the reason why you're so mad is that you kept compromising your schedule like staying with an old friend, or being available for the whole day just to chat with him...and if he doesn't do the same thing, you get disappointed.

if you could ditch your friends for your bf, it doesn't mean that he'd do the same thing right?

plan your schedule as you normally would then call him up, when and if you're free. maybe he'd soon realize what he's missing and he'd call you up yourself. using emotional blackmail is not really a good idea and sometimes guys sees this as being controlling or possesive.

well just a thought. relax.


----------

